# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χάνοντας τη μαμά

## Θεοφανία

Γεια σας
Μπήκα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά στη σελίδα και έχω κολλήσει τέσσερις ώρες τώρα να διαβάζω τις σκέψεις και τις απόψεις σας για το πένθος. 
Εγώ έχασα πριν δυο χρόνια τη μαμά σε ηλικία 55 χρονών, ξαφνικά, σε δέκα λεπτά από έμφραγμα. Όταν έγινε δεν ήμουν σπίτι και παρόλο που έχουν περάσει δυο χρόνια αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση είναι εντελώς τρελλή. Κάποτε είχε αρωστήσει, γιατί πέρασε πολύ μικρή κλιμακτήριο, (42), και κόντεψα να πεθάνω. Είχα μείνει 45 κιλά και μέχρι να συνέλθει είχαμε πάθει οικογενεια φρίκη με όλους στα πρόθυρα της τρέλλας. Τώρα που έφυγε, αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς ελάχιστα ξεσπάσματα, το άσθμα που απέκτησα, τα δερματικά που μπήκαν στη ζωή μου και αρνούνται να με αποχωριστούν και τη βουλιμία με την οποία έχουμε γίνει οι καλύτερες φίλες, λειτουργώ σα να μη συμβαίνει τιποτα. Μερικές φορές ζηλεύω τον πατέρα μου και τον αδελφό μου που βιώνουν το πένθος τους, κλαίνε, στεναχωριούνται, απέχουν. Εγώ συνεχίζω τη ζωή μου κανονικά και κάνω το κορόιδο σα να συμβαίνει τίποτα. Είμαι η μόνη από την οικογένεια που αντέχει το νεκροταφείο. Πάω πάρα πολύ συχνά, γεμίζω λουλούδια, γλαστράκια, διάφορές βλακείες, αλλά ποτέ δεν εστιάζω στην φωτογραφία της. Πιάνω την κουβέντα με άλλους ανθρώπους εκεί, σκέφτομαι τις μανάδες που θρηνούν τα παιδιά τους και προσπαθώ να παρηγορηθώ ότι εγώ τυλάχιστον πήρα απεριόριστη αγάπη από εκείνη και ηξερε΄ότι την λάτρευα. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι θα τρελλαθώ από αυτή άρνηση που έχω υποβάλει στον εαυτό μου. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.  :Frown:

----------


## sofiabi2

Καλησπέρα. Δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω όμως μπορώ να σου προτείνω να επισκεφθείς κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Ξέρω πως είναι τόσο βαρετό αυτό που σου λέω και φαντάζομαι θα σου το έχουν πει και άλλοι. Ίσως να πιστεύεις πως δεν θα σε βοηθήσει επίσης. Όταν πενθείς περνάς δύσκολα, αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Κάποιες φορές, ο θυμός δεν εκφράζεται με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου χωρίς φάρμακα. Αλλά, ακόμα και να μπορείς να λειτουργείς χωρίς φάρμακα έχεις άλλα προβλήματα. Αυτό που θα κάνει ο ψυχολόγος είναι να σε βοηθήσει να βγάλεις το θυμό σου( για παράδειγμα, γιατί φυσικά είναι αδύνατο να ξέρω αν είναι αυτό, αν είναι μόνο αυτό κ.τ.λ.) έτσι ώστε να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου. Επίσης, αν μπορείς, σκέψου τι σημαίνει ο θάνατος για σένα. Αν τον θεωρείς αναμενόμενο, αν τον φοβάσαι, γενικά ανέλυσε τις σκέψεις σου και αντιμετώπισε το γεγονός κατάματα. Προοδευτικά βέβαια, αλλά σταθερά και με πείσμα. Όπως και να΄χει, ένας ειδικός θα σου έδινε επαγγελματική βοήθεια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ευχαριστώ sofiabi2
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν αντέχω να το αντιμετωπίσω και στη σκέψη να πάω στον ψυχολόγο είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα έρθω αναγκαστικά αντιμέτωπη. Από τότε που έχασα τη μαμά, σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το θάνατο, άλλες φορές με φόβο, άλλες με περιέργεια, π.χ, αν υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή και τέτοια. Σκέφτομαι πόσο μάταια είναι όλα αυτά που μας απασχολούν καθημερινά, (οικονομικά, καριέρα, καθημερινότητα), και υπολειτουργώ απέναντι στη ζωή μου απλοποιώντας την. Εύχομαι να μη ξυπνήσω κάποιο πρωί, συνειδητοποιήσω τι έχει συμβεί και τρελαθώ μια και καλή.

----------


## sofiabi2

Είναι πολύ φυσικό αυτό που αισθάνεσαι και αυτά που σκέφτεσαι. Δυστυχώς, τα θέματα της ζωής, του θάνατου, της θρησκείας και παρόμοια, είναι δύσκολα και λέω(με επιφύλαξη), πως η ελληνική κοινωνία τα θεωρεί ταμπού. Γι\'αυτό νομίζω πως ένας ειδικός θα σε βοηθήσει. Εξηγησέ του ακριβώς πως αισθάνεσαι. Πες του πως δεν θέλεις πίεση, ακριβώς όπως τα έγραψες, ήσουν σαφής χωρίς κάτι παραπάνω ή λίγότερο. Κάτι σημαντικό. Ο ψυχολόγος παρόλο που δεν είναι φίλος σου πρέπει να μην σου βγάζει άσχημα συναισθήματα. Αν επισκεφθείς κάποιον και δεν σου αρέσει, φύγε. Είναι σημαντικό να ταιριάξετε. Νομίζω, πως είσαι έτοιμη να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Τουλάχιστον το θέλεις πολύ. Θα σου πω κάτι προσωπικό. Όταν γέννησα την κόρη μου είχα παρόποιες σκέψεις σχετικά με το θάνατο. Με βοήθησε ο σύντροφος μου αφενός και αφετέρου οι σπουδές μου. Όπως και να΄χει, σχετικά με το κομμάτι του θανάτου έχω μια εμπειρία. Πάντως τον έχω αποδεχθεί τον θάνατο πια. Γι\'αυτό και ζω πιο καλά πλέον. Όσο για μετά τον θάνατο, τι να πω? Αυτά είναι επιλογές. Για παράδειγμα κάποιοι πιστεύουν πως υπάρχει ζωή μετά και είναι ευτυχισμένοι. Εμένα αυτό με νοιάζει, η ευτυχία.

----------


## Bonnie1

Πολυ λυπαμαι για αυτα που νιωθεις και νομιζω σε καταλαβαινω οσο μπορω. Εγω εχω μεγαλωσει απο μικρη με το αγχος αυτης της σκεψης και εκανα διαφορα ψυχαναγκαστικα στον εαυτο μου για να μην συμβει τιποτα στη μαμα μου η στον μπαμπα μου. Οσο και να μεγαλωνει κανεις οι γονεις ειναι γονεις και δεν μπορουμε να διανοηθουμε οτι καποτε δεν θα υπαρχουν. Σκεψου ομως οτι τελικα ολοι επιβιωνουν μετα απο αυτο και σκεψου αυτο που ειπες, τις μαμαδες που εχουν χασει τα παιδια τους και ομως ειναι ζωντανες. 
Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω για να σε βοηθησω. νιωθω ομως οτι πρεπει να σου πω οτι εγω αρχισα να το σκεφτομαι ως κατι που αντιμετωπιζεται οταν ενιωσα ασφαλεια με το συντροφο μου και καταλαβα οτι η ζωη ειναι ετσι και οτι συνεχεια στην οικογενεια θα υπαρξει μεσα απο μενα, αυτον και τα παιδια μας. Το αλλο ειναι οτι η μαμα σου θα ηθελε να σε δει να προχωρας και να φτιαξεις τη ζωη σου. Ετσι θα ζει και αυτη μεσα απο σενα. 
Καλο κουραγιο και σου ευχομαι να εισια καλα να τη θυμασαι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστω Bonnie1
Κάνω πραγματικά αγώνα για να σκέφτομαι αυτό ακριβώς: πως θα ήθελε η μαμά μου να είμαι; Ίσως είναι και ο μοναδικός λόγος που το παλεύω τόσο ψύχραιμα και δεν το αφήνω να με νικήσει. 
Μη καταναλώνεις τον καιρό που σου μένει με τους δικούς σου δηλητηριάζοντας τις καλές στιγμές. Δείξε τους πόσο τους αγαπάς και ζήσε όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς μαζί τους. Η μεγαλύτερη παρηγοριά μου είναι πως η μαμά, μας έκανε σε μικρή ηλικία και έτσι μεγαλώσαμε μαζί της, ενώ δεν υπάρχει καμιά περίπτωση να έφυγε έστω και λίγο στερημένη από αγάπη. Κάποτε, (ελπίζω σε πενήντα χρόνια), που θα φύγουν οι δικοί σου, θα δεις πόσο καλό θα σου κάνει αυτό.

----------


## Woman

Ειλικρινά, ούτε κατά διάνοια μπορώ να αντιληφθώ αυτό που αισθάνεσαι. Θυμάμαι όμως τον πατέρα μου όταν έχασε την μητέρα του. Ήταν η πρώτη και η τελευταία φορά που τον είδα να δακρύζει. Είδα όλο το στήριγμά μου να γκρεμίζεται. Ο άνθρωπος που πίστευα ότι δεν φοβάται τίποτα και είναι ο πιο δυνατός του κόσμου στα μικρά μου μάτια, έκλεγε μπροστά μου. Τότε αντιλήφθηκα την ιδέα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα χάσω και τους δικούς μου. Και μόνο με αυτήν την ιδέα, θυμάμαι, (ήμουν αρκετά μικρή) ότι έβλεπα εφιάλτες και ξύπναγα κλαίγοντας... Ακόμα και τώρα δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι οι γονείς μου θα φύγουν από την ζωή μου.. 
Νομίζω ότι αυτό που κάνεις σε κρατά ... πως θα ήθελε η μαμά σου να είσαι.
Κουράγιο

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ...
Προσπαθώ και έυχομαι κάποια στιγμή να κάνω όλα τα όνειρα της, (για μένα), πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Θεοφανία μου, ο θάνατος της μητέρας σου ήταν πολύ πολύ ξαφνικός. Φαντάζομαι θα ήταν ένα σοκ τόσο για σένα όσο και για τους δικούς σου. Εκτός αυτού όμως εσύ ειδικά περιγράφεις να είχες μια πάρα πολύ στενή σχέση μαζί της, όταν είχε πάθει κλιμακτήριο κόντεψες να πεθάνεις, λες. Έτσι, μου φαίνεται πολύ φυσικό εκ μέρους σου να αρνείσαι να συνειδητοποιήσεις οτι πέθανε.
Παρόλα αυτά, αυτή η άρνηση είναι κάτι γνωστό σε σένα. Αρνείσαι αλλά το ξέρεις καλά. Κι αυτό νομίζω οτι είναι ένα πρώτο και πολύ σημαντικό βήμα.
Παρόλα αυτά λες οτι νομίζεις οτι θα τρελαθείς από αυτή την άρνηση. Είναι επειδή το ξέρεις και δεν θα ήθελες να υπάρχει, θα ήθελες να μην αρνιόσουν το θάνατο της μαμάς σου? Ή είναι κάτι άλλο?

----------


## THESSALONIKH

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Γεια σας
> Μπήκα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά στη σελίδα και έχω κολλήσει τέσσερις ώρες τώρα να διαβάζω τις σκέψεις και τις απόψεις σας για το πένθος. 
> Εγώ έχασα πριν δυο χρόνια τη μαμά σε ηλικία 55 χρονών, ξαφνικά, σε δέκα λεπτά από έμφραγμα. Όταν έγινε δεν ήμουν σπίτι και παρόλο που έχουν περάσει δυο χρόνια αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση είναι εντελώς τρελλή. Κάποτε είχε αρωστήσει, γιατί πέρασε πολύ μικρή κλιμακτήριο, (42), και κόντεψα να πεθάνω. Είχα μείνει 45 κιλά και μέχρι να συνέλθει είχαμε πάθει οικογενεια φρίκη με όλους στα πρόθυρα της τρέλλας. Τώρα που έφυγε, αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς ελάχιστα ξεσπάσματα, το άσθμα που απέκτησα, τα δερματικά που μπήκαν στη ζωή μου και αρνούνται να με αποχωριστούν και τη βουλιμία με την οποία έχουμε γίνει οι καλύτερες φίλες, λειτουργώ σα να μη συμβαίνει τιποτα. Μερικές φορές ζηλεύω τον πατέρα μου και τον αδελφό μου που βιώνουν το πένθος τους, κλαίνε, στεναχωριούνται, απέχουν. Εγώ συνεχίζω τη ζωή μου κανονικά και κάνω το κορόιδο σα να συμβαίνει τίποτα. Είμαι η μόνη από την οικογένεια που αντέχει το νεκροταφείο. Πάω πάρα πολύ συχνά, γεμίζω λουλούδια, γλαστράκια, διάφορές βλακείες, αλλά ποτέ δεν εστιάζω στην φωτογραφία της. Πιάνω την κουβέντα με άλλους ανθρώπους εκεί, σκέφτομαι τις μανάδες που θρηνούν τα παιδιά τους και προσπαθώ να παρηγορηθώ ότι εγώ τυλάχιστον πήρα απεριόριστη αγάπη από εκείνη και ηξερε΄ότι την λάτρευα. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι θα τρελλαθώ από αυτή άρνηση που έχω υποβάλει στον εαυτό μου. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.

----------


## THESSALONIKH

καλη μου εγω σιγουρα μπορω να σε καταλαβω.πριν 5 χρονια,στα 17 μου,εχασα κι εγω τη μαμα μου.ηταν και ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο μπορουσε να μου συμβει.η δικια μου μαμα ηταν 42 χρονων.μεσα σε τρεις μερες εγιναν ολα.εγω τουλαχιστον ημουν μαζι της και πεθανε στα χερια μου.οταν πεθανε δεν ξερω τι ακριβως γινοταν μεσα μου μα δεν μπορουσα ουτε να κλαψω απο το σοκ!δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει αμεση λυση στο πονο που νιωθεις,ισως μονο ο χρονος να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει.εγω ακομα δεν το εχω ξεπερασει και νομιζω πως θ\' ανοιξει η πορτα και θα την ξαναδω.θυμωνω που δεν τη βλεπω στα ονειρα μου!το μονο που ισως σε βοηθησει ειναι να βρεις καινουρια ενδιαφεροντα,να κανεις πραγματα που σου αρεσουν,να μη ντρεπεσαι να δειχνεις στους αλλους οτι πονας και καποια στιγμη ισως ο πονος σου να μαλακωσει,γιατι για να το ξεπερασει απλα δε γινεται!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αγαπητή Thesaloniki σε ευχαριστώ. 
Και γω τρελαίνομαι που δεν τη βλέπω στον ύπνο μου. Τη βλέπει συνέχεια μια θεία μου και η γιαγιά μου και μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που δεν τη βλέπω και εγώ. Είναι μια παρηγοριά, όπως και να το κάνεις.
Προσπαθώ για όσα όλα μου λες, άλλωστε δεν έχουμε και πολλές επιλογές σε αυτή τη φάση. Μαθαίνεις δυστυχώς να ζεις με αυτό, αν και ο πόνος είναι μόνιμος. Ανάλογα με τις συνθηκες της καθημερινότητας μου βγαίνει λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.
Μου είναι αδύνατο να δείξω τον πόνο μου στους άλλους και αρνούμαι να πω τη λέξη \"πέ...\", λέω έφυγε και περιμένω με κάποιο τρόπο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Σ\' ευχαριστώ

----------


## hollyman

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΩΣ ΠΑΡΟΤΡΥΝΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ Κ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΥΜΑΣΕ. Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΨΩΝΙΖΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΜΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ Κ ΒΓΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΚΣΩ 10 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΜΑΞΙ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ Κ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ. ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΟΣ 20 ΛΕΠΤΩΝ Κ ΑΙΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ 42 ΤΟΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ. ΑΦΗΣΕ ΠΙΣΩ 2 ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙΑ 10 Κ 6 ΤΩΝ Κ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ 38. ΑΥΤΗ ΗΤΑΝ 35. ΑΙΩΝΙΑΤΗΣ Η ΜΝΗΜΗ. 
ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ......

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω...
Λυπάμαι για τη μαμά σου που ήταν τόσο νέα, χάθηκε με τόσο άδικο τρόπο και δεν προλάβατε να τη χαρείτε, να της δείξετε πόσο την αγαπάτε. 
Προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου, αλλά όπως σίγουρα ξέρεις, αυτή η πληγή είναι μόνιμη και δεν κλείνει ποτέ...
Σ\' ευχαριστώ

----------


## ENIGMA

Θεοφανια μου εσυ εισαι η μαμα σου κατα το 50 τις εκατο ειναι μεσα σου ειναι η σαρκα σου εισαι η συνεχεια της δεν πεθαινει τιποτα ποτε και θα ζει παντα μεσα σου.Νιωσει αυτην την υπερτατη αγαπη που εχεις μεσα σου και προχωρα δεν εισαι μονη σου ειναι μαζι σου διαρκως και σε παρακολουθει και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ περηφανη για σενα και δεν θα ηθελε να σε βλεπει να στεναχωριεσαι.Σκεψου οτι εισαι υποχρεωμενη απεναντι της να ζησεις χαρουμενη και ολοκληρωμενη για αυτο σε εφερε στον κοσμο για να εισαι καλα.Οποτε μην σκεφτεσαι τιποτα σου ξαναλεω τιποτα δεν χαθηκε εκτος απο την σωματικη της υποσταση η αγαπη της ειναι μεσα σου και σου ζεσταινει την καρδια σου κοριτσακι μου.Κοιτα μπροστα και φτιαξε την ζωη σου δημιουργωντας μια οικογενεια και τοτε θα νιωσεις και εσυ σαν μανα οτι την υπερβολικη ταυτιση και αγαπη που εχει η μανα για το σπλαχνο της δεν την χωριζει ουτε ο θανατος....σου ξαναλεω οτι ειναι μαζι σου και ξερεις καλα και το νιωθεις...

----------


## Θεοφανία

ENIGMA ...
Σκέφτομαι πραγματικά ότι θα μειωθεί ο πόνος όταν γίνω μητέρα, αλλά επειδή είχα το τέλειο πρότυπο σε αυτό το ρόλο, θέλω να είμαι πολύ σίγουρη για να πάρω μια τόσο σοβαρή απόφαση.
Ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα λόγια σου...κάπως έτσι σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να είναι. Δεν μπορεί οι άνθρωποι που φεύγουν να αποδεσμεύονται εντελώς απ΄τα κομμάτια τους εδώ

----------


## ENIGMA

Ετσι ακριβως ειναι κοριτσι μου και χαιρομαι που το νιωθεις οτι θελησεις εαν με θελησεις θα σου δωσω το μσν μου να επικοινωνησουμε χαιρετω...

----------


## anwnimi

Πρώτα πρώτα να πω ότι πραγματικά πονάω που βλέπω στο φόρουμ περισσότερα παιδιά που χάσανε πρόωρα κάποιον δικό τους άνθρωπο. Από την άλλη στο περιβάλλον μου νιώθω πραγματικά μόνη ως προς αυτό το γεγονός και μερικές φορές ακόμα και ξένη, ότι είμαι η μόνη που...

Θεοφανία μου λες
\"Τώρα που έφυγε, αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς ελάχιστα ξεσπάσματα, το άσθμα που απέκτησα, τα δερματικά που μπήκαν στη ζωή μου και αρνούνται να με αποχωριστούν και τη βουλιμία με την οποία έχουμε γίνει οι καλύτερες φίλες, λειτουργώ σα να μη συμβαίνει τιποτα. \"
Είδες όμως που δε λειτουργείς σα να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα... Έτσι νομίζεις, έτσι δείχνεις στους άλλους ή έτσι θες να δείχνεις...
Λες επίσης \"Μου είναι αδύνατο να δείξω τον πόνο μου στους άλλους \". Καλή μου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για το οποίο θα πρέπει να ντρέπεσαι, το να δείχνεις ότι πονάς δεν είναι δείγμα αδυναμίας, είναι εξωτερίκευση του εσωτερικού σου κόσμου. Στα λέει αυτά κάποια που χροοονια παιδεύεται με τη δυσκολία στην απελευθέρωση συναισθήματος. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό κάνω δειλά δειλά βήματα...Σκέφτηκες ποτέ ότι η άρνηση μπορεί να υποβοηθείται και από το να μη μιλάς για τα συναισθήματά σου; 

Το άσθμα, τα δερματικά και η βουλιμία...Σκέφτηκες ότι τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου σα να τον κατηγορείς για την άρνησή σου; Η μαμά σου σίγουρα θα ήθελε να νιώθεις ευτυχισμένη αλλά όχι μόνο να δείχνεις στους άλλους ευτυχισμένη...Μήπως για να μπορέσεις να νιώσεις κάποια στιγμή πιο όμορφα θα πρέπει να αφήσεις τα συναισθήματά σου να απελευθερωθούν και όχι να τα καταπνίγεις; Μήπως έτσι είναι ο τρόπος να κάνεις μια μέρα και την επιθυμία της μαμάς σου αλλά και τη δική σου πραγματικότητα; Σκέψου Θεοφανία...Μπορείς να λάβεις και βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό που καταλαβαίνει περισσότερο τέτοια περίπλοκα και τρομερά συναισθήματα όπως αυτά που προκαλεί το πένθος...Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα...Αντίθετα με το να μην προσπαθήσεις δεν ξέρεις τι θα μπορούσες να κερδίσεις...

----------


## Θεοφανία

anwnimi
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όσα λες, απλά εγώ είμαι πολύ αδύναμη για να τα αντιμετωπίσω. Περνάει ο καιρός και σκέφτομαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα αντέξω να έρθω αντιμέτωπη από απόσταση και έτσι ίσως να μην πονέσει τόσο πολύ. Βάζω στόχους στη δουλειά μου, ξέροντας πως εκείνη θα είναι περήφανη. Στέκομαι δίπλα στον πατέρα μου και τον αδελφό μου προσπαθώντας να τους δημιουργώ μια ασφάλεια και τον ώμο που χρειάζονται. Αυτό μου δίνει μεγάλη ικανοποίηση. 
Δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να καταρεύσω, αλλά ούτε και το θέλω. 
Μπαίνοντας εδώ μέσα και ψάχνοντας για το πένθος έμαθα ότι περνάς κάποια στάδια, ένα απ\' αυτό είναι η άρνηση. Εκεί ακριβώς βρίσκομαι αν και έχουν περάσει δυο χρόνια...
Σ\' ευχαριστώ

----------


## Empneustns

Ο μονος τροπος για να μπορεσει καποιος να ξεπερασει τον χαμο ενος γνωστου του ειναι να κατανοησει την φυση μας σαν ανθρωπος.Να ξεφυγει απο τις τυπικες σκεψεις και τον εγωισμο που μας διακατεχει σχετικα με την επιγεια ζωη και την αισθηση πως εχουμε αγκυροβολησει εδω.Σιγουρα το να χανεις εναν ανθρωπο ειναι σκληρο γιατι δυσκολα βρισκονται ανθρωποι που να μας αγαπαν και να θελουν το καλο μας,οποτε ειναι μια μεγαλη απωλεια.Παρολα αυτα πρεπει να το ξεπερασει καποιος και να σκεφτει πως καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και η δικη μας σειρα και γιατι οχι,θα ανταμωσουμε καποτε και για αυτο βαζω και το χερι μου στη φωτια.Εξ αλλου αν σκεφτω αντικειμενικα την ζωη,το μονο συμπερασμα που βγαινει ειναι πως σαν οντα δεν ειμαστε προορισμενα για αυτη την ζωη.Ειναι μπροστα μας αυτο με αποδειξη την γεννηση και τον θανατο(επιγειο κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη).Οποτε η ερευνα σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι για τι ειμαστε προορισμενοι.Και οπως λεμε πολλες φορες \"αφου υπαρχουμε εμεις γιατι να μην υπαρχουν και εξωγηινοι\" σκεφτομαι \"αφου υπαρχει αυτος ο κοσμος γιατι να μην υπαρχει ακομα ενας\".Αυτη η αναφορα εγινε για να καταλαβεις θεοφανεια πως ο ανθρωπος σου δεν εχει χαθει,απλα δεν μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του αυτη τη στιγμη.εχε την μεσα σου σαν μια γλυκια σκεψη και προσπαθησε να βρεις τροπο να καλυψεις οσα σου εδινε και με μεγαλη χαρα απολαμβανες τοσο καιρο.(αν και μεταξυ μας η αγαπη μιας μανας δυσκολα να βρεθει ξανα).Παρ`το αποφαση πως εισαι μεγαλο κοριτσι,και συνεχιζεις στο δρομο της ζωης,αλλοτε με συντροφια και αλλοτε μοναχη,με συνειδοπορο τον ευατο σου.Ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω αλλα ειναι μονοδρομος και οσο πιο γρηγορα τον ανεβεις τοσο καλυτερα για σενα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Γεια σας
> Μπήκα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά στη σελίδα και έχω κολλήσει τέσσερις ώρες τώρα να διαβάζω τις σκέψεις και τις απόψεις σας για το πένθος. 
> Εγώ έχασα πριν δυο χρόνια τη μαμά σε ηλικία 55 χρονών, ξαφνικά, σε δέκα λεπτά από έμφραγμα. Όταν έγινε δεν ήμουν σπίτι και παρόλο που έχουν περάσει δυο χρόνια αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση είναι εντελώς τρελλή. Κάποτε είχε αρωστήσει, γιατί πέρασε πολύ μικρή κλιμακτήριο, (42), και κόντεψα να πεθάνω. Είχα μείνει 45 κιλά και μέχρι να συνέλθει είχαμε πάθει οικογενεια φρίκη με όλους στα πρόθυρα της τρέλλας. Τώρα που έφυγε, αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς ελάχιστα ξεσπάσματα, το άσθμα που απέκτησα, τα δερματικά που μπήκαν στη ζωή μου και αρνούνται να με αποχωριστούν και τη βουλιμία με την οποία έχουμε γίνει οι καλύτερες φίλες, λειτουργώ σα να μη συμβαίνει τιποτα. Μερικές φορές ζηλεύω τον πατέρα μου και τον αδελφό μου που βιώνουν το πένθος τους, κλαίνε, στεναχωριούνται, απέχουν. Εγώ συνεχίζω τη ζωή μου κανονικά και κάνω το κορόιδο σα να συμβαίνει τίποτα. Είμαι η μόνη από την οικογένεια που αντέχει το νεκροταφείο. Πάω πάρα πολύ συχνά, γεμίζω λουλούδια, γλαστράκια, διάφορές βλακείες, αλλά ποτέ δεν εστιάζω στην φωτογραφία της. Πιάνω την κουβέντα με άλλους ανθρώπους εκεί, σκέφτομαι τις μανάδες που θρηνούν τα παιδιά τους και προσπαθώ να παρηγορηθώ ότι εγώ τυλάχιστον πήρα απεριόριστη αγάπη από εκείνη και ηξερε΄ότι την λάτρευα. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι θα τρελλαθώ από αυτή άρνηση που έχω υποβάλει στον εαυτό μου. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.


Καλη μου Θεοφανια,
οταν εφυγα απο το ομορφο μερος, ηθελα να σου πω, μα δεν τολμησα, να ανοιχτεις παλι εδω στο φορουμ για τη μαμακα σου... 
Λες οτι υποβαλλεις τον εαυτο σου σε αρνηση.... μια αρνηση απο την οποια κατι \"κερδιζεις\". Εκτος απο τα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα, τι αλλο κερδιζεις απο την αρνηση αυτη? Αυτο ειναι πιστευω ενα απο τα ερωτηματα που μπορειτε να αντιμετωπισετε και να απαντησετε μαζι με καποιον ειδικο πανω στο πενθος.
Εσυ εισαι η μονη π[ου μπορεις να σε βοηθησεις να συμφιλιωθεις με τον θανατο της, με την ιδια την πραγματικοτητα. Γιατι μονο εσυ ξερεις τον τροπο που ειναι καταλληλος για εσενα. Ενας ειδικος, μπορει να σε βοηθησει. Φαντασου τον σαν ενα σωσιβιο που θα σου δωσει το θαρρος να πας πιο βαθια στην θαλασσα της ψυχης και των συναισθηματων σου..
Ενα πρωτο βημα ειναι το οτι ανοιγεσαι και μιλας για αυτα (τα συναισθηματα). Το οτι παρατηρεις την σταση σου και την αρνηση σου. Το οτι βλεπεις πως \"κανεις το κοροιδο\", οπως χαρακτηριστικα λες, απεναντι σε.... ποιον? Την απαντηση και ολες τις απαντησεις θα τις δωσεις εσυ! Βρισκονται μεσα σου, αρκει να ψαξεις μαλακα και προσεκτικα.
Και εννοω εδω, δινοντας και ολο το χρονο που απαιτει ο εαυτος σου για μια τετοια διαδικασια...
Μη βιαζεσαι και μην ενοχλεισαι για τα δυο χρονια.. Μπορει να σου φαινονται ιδια, ομως αν κοιταξεις καλυτερα, θα διακρινεις τις απειροελαχιστες αλλαγες, μετακινησεις, εξελιξεις, διεργασιες που γινονται κατω απο την επιφανεια και σε οδηγουν αργα αλλα σταθερα σε ανοιγματα, οπως αυτο εδω.
Δεν εισαι μονη Θεοφανια.
Συνεχισε ετσι...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ευχαριστώ sofiabi2
> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν αντέχω να το αντιμετωπίσω και στη σκέψη να πάω στον ψυχολόγο είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα έρθω αναγκαστικά αντιμέτωπη. Από τότε που έχασα τη μαμά, σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το θάνατο, άλλες φορές με φόβο, άλλες με περιέργεια, π.χ, αν υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή και τέτοια. Σκέφτομαι πόσο μάταια είναι όλα αυτά που μας απασχολούν καθημερινά, (οικονομικά, καριέρα, καθημερινότητα), και υπολειτουργώ απέναντι στη ζωή μου απλοποιώντας την. Εύχομαι να μη ξυπνήσω κάποιο πρωί, συνειδητοποιήσω τι έχει συμβεί και τρελαθώ μια και καλή.


Μου φαινονται τοσο λογικα ολα αυτα! Ημουν βουτηγμενη σε τετοιες σκεψεις σε ολη τη διαρκεια της εφηβειας μου... βαθια υπαρξιακα ζητηματα και περιπλοκα αγχη με ετρωγαν. Ετσι ειναι, μια απωλεια, ερεθιζει ολη την υπαρξιακη αγωνια που εχουμε μεσα μας... Μας κανει να δουμε τον κοσμο απο ενα αλλο πρισμα, πιο βαθυ, πιο ουσιαστικο, αρκει να το θελουμε φυσικα.
Θεοφανια ,
δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως εννοεις με τη φραση:
και υπολειτουργώ απέναντι στη ζωή μου απλοποιώντας την.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αγαπητή Thesaloniki σε ευχαριστώ. 
> Και γω τρελαίνομαι που δεν τη βλέπω στον ύπνο μου. Τη βλέπει συνέχεια μια θεία μου και η γιαγιά μου και μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που δεν τη βλέπω και εγώ. Είναι μια παρηγοριά, όπως και να το κάνεις.
> Προσπαθώ για όσα όλα μου λες, άλλωστε δεν έχουμε και πολλές επιλογές σε αυτή τη φάση. Μαθαίνεις δυστυχώς να ζεις με αυτό, αν και ο πόνος είναι μόνιμος. Ανάλογα με τις συνθηκες της καθημερινότητας μου βγαίνει λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.
> Μου είναι αδύνατο να δείξω τον πόνο μου στους άλλους και αρνούμαι να πω τη λέξη \"πέ...\", λέω έφυγε και περιμένω με κάποιο τρόπο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
> Σ\' ευχαριστώ


Μου ειναι γνωριμο αυτο που περιγραφεις, να δυσκολευομαι να χρησιμοποιω τη λεξη \"πεθανε\".....
Το οτι δεν την βλεπεις στον υπνο σου καλη μου δεν σημαινει κατι αρνητικο.
Σε καποιο αλλο σημειο εδω εχεις μιλησει για στιγμες βαθιας επικοινωνιας με την μητερα σου. Κρατα γερα μεσα σου αυτες τις στιγμες. Αυτος ειναι ο δικος σου τροπος να την \"βρισκεις\" τη μαμα σου.

----------


## maria...

Θεοφανια λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την μανουλα σου.σε νιωθω απολιτα ξερω οτι μια μανα δεν αδικαταστιεται με τπτ.κ γω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να φανταστω την ζψη μ χωρις την μανα μου δεν αντεχω στην ιδεα οτι καποτε ισως πεθανει με ποναει αφανταστα η ιδεα.φανταζομαι ποσο πονο νιωθεις μεσα σου.ξεω πολυ καλα γιατι οταν πεθανε η γιαγια μου σε ηλικια 60 τα ιδια τραβαγε κ η μανα μ .θυμαμαι ποσο πολυ την τσακισε η θλιψη απο τον χαμο της μανας της κοντευε να τρελα8ει.οδηγιυσε το αυτοκινητο και τα ματια της κοιταγαν το κενο.10 χρονια περασαν και εχει συνελ8ει εντελως ευτιχος .φανταζομαι ποσο απεραντη 8λιψη 8α νιο8εις και ειδικα εσυ επειδη η μανα σ ηταν νεοτερη κ συ φανταζομε πιο νεα απο οτι η δικια μ μαμα.σου ευχομαι ο χρονος να απαλινει τον πονο κ την δυστιχια μεσα σου.και προσπαθησε να κλαψεις 8α σ κανει καλο

----------


## mstrouf

Θεοφανία μου, πάνε 5 χρόνια που \'χασα την γιαγιά μου, ήταν μαμά, ήταν οικογένεια για μένα, ο μόνος άθρωπος που είχα δίπλα μου που με γέμιζε κ τόσο απλόχερα μου δινε την αγάπη της. Ακόμα πάω με λαχτάρα στο σπίτι της να την συναντήσω, δεν περνάνε 10 λεπτά κ δεν με χωράει ο τόπος, θέλω να φύγω. Μαζί της έφυγε κ ένα κομμάτι απο μέσα, σαν ένα ζωτικό σημείο μου να έπαψε. Ενώ κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία εδώ κ 4 μήνες, δεν το \'χω κουβεντιάσει ακόμα. Μπορεί να είχα την διαίσθηση ότι θα πάψει να είναι μαζί μας, αλλά ποτέ δεν το χώνεψα, υπάρχουν φορές που με κατηγορώ που δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω κάτι, αλλά η ανακοπή στην μεταφορά της για το νοσοκομείο ήταν μοιραία. Στο νεκροταφείο ενώ πηγαίνω, δεν μπορώ να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι είναι εκεί μέσα. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω όταν την φίλησα στην εκκλησία κ αυτή η παγωμένη αίσθηση στα χείλη, πάγωσε μέχρι την ανάσα μου, ήταν εκει ξαπλωμένη ακίνητη, τόσο ήρεμο το πρόσωπό της που περίμενα απο στιγμή σε στιγμή να ξυπνήσει. Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω, ούτε πρόκειται. Έχει έρθει ελάχιστες φορές στον ύπνο μου, για να μου δώσει κουράγιο. Θα θελα να ερχοταν πιο συχνά, αλλά νομίζω ότι έρχεται όταν την έχω πραγματικά ανάγκη. 
Κουράγιο Θεοφανία μου, ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο, μπορεί να μην ξεπεράσουμε ποτέ την απώλεια του προσώπου που ήταν ζωή για εμάς, αλλά θα συνεχίσουμε κάνοντας πράγματα που θα τους έκαναν περήφανους! Συνέχισε έχοντας την δύναμη της αίσθησης ότι είναι παντού, μέσα σου, δίπλα σου, γύρω σου κ είναι μαζί σου κάθε στιγμή! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κοριτσάκια μου ευχαριστώ καταρχήν όλες σας...
(Εμπνευστή....τι το θελες και το ξανάφερες στην επιφάνεια?)
Δυστυχώς είμαι ακριβώς στην ίδια κατάσταση που ήμουν και πριν 2/5 χρόνια. Άρνηση.
Το ξέρω πως είναι εντελώς χαζό αυτό που κάνω, αλλά διαπίστωσα πως με τον καιρό έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να πάω σε έναν ειδικό όπου θα μπορέσω να πω όλα αυτά που δεν λέω πρώτα απ όλα στον εαυτό μου.
Αυτό για μένα είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό βήμα, καθώς παλαιότερα δεν ήθελα καν να το σκεφτώ. 
Κάποια στιγμή που θα νιώσω πως μπορώ, θα ξεκινήσω από δω. Είμαι σίγουρη πως σε σας θα βρω μικρά σκαλιστιράκια που θα με βοηθήσουν να ανοίξω τα πρώτα επωδυνα τούνελ στο δρόμο μου....
Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## anwnimi

Θεοφανία μου είσαι περισσότερο κοντά παρά ποτέ να πραγματοποιήσεις αυτή τη διαδρομή...Όταν θα ξεκινήσεις, να εκθέσεις το φόβο σου αύτό στο θεραπευτή σου ώστε να σε κάνει πρώτα να αιστανθείς ασφάλεια και σιγά σιγά να αρχίσεις να ξεδιπλώνεσαι. Δε χρειάζεται να νιώθεις εκεί ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μιλήσεις αλλά να ΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ...

----------


## weird

κι εμεις ευχαριστουμε, για το ανοιγμα...
εχεις κατι το πολυ ιδιαιτερο οταν \"μιλας\" για τη μαμα σου... νιωθω σαν... να ανοιγεται στα δυο η ψυχη σου εκεινη την ωρα. Σαν να μπαινεις σε μια αλλη ψυχικη διαθεση. Ακομα μολις που το ακουμπας, το κοιτας απ εξω. Κι αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο, που σε παρατηρεις...
Ετσι οπως εχουμε ολοι τον δικο μας τροπο να ζουμε τη ζωη μας, να σκεφτομαστε, να υπαρχουμε, εχουμε ολοι μας εναν μοναδικο τροπο να νιωθουμε, να αισθανομαστε, να πενθουμε και να τα εκφραζουμε ολα αυτα...
Σου ευχομαι να βαδισεις τον δικο σου δρομο της απωλειας και να ερθεις σε επαφη με ολα τα κομματια που \"χαθηκαν\" τη στιγμη εκεινη..
Ειναι δυσκολο αλλα, λυτρωτικο!
Κι εγω στον ιδιο δρομο ειμαι... ή μαλλον, εχω αρχισει να βαδιζω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by mmaria_
> Θεοφανία μου, πάνε 5 χρόνια που \'χασα την γιαγιά μου, ήταν μαμά, ήταν οικογένεια για μένα, ο μόνος άθρωπος που είχα δίπλα μου που με γέμιζε κ τόσο απλόχερα μου δινε την αγάπη της. Ακόμα πάω με λαχτάρα στο σπίτι της να την συναντήσω, δεν περνάνε 10 λεπτά κ δεν με χωράει ο τόπος, θέλω να φύγω. Μαζί της έφυγε κ ένα κομμάτι απο μέσα, σαν ένα ζωτικό σημείο μου να έπαψε. Ενώ κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία εδώ κ 4 μήνες, δεν το \'χω κουβεντιάσει ακόμα. Μπορεί να είχα την διαίσθηση ότι θα πάψει να είναι μαζί μας, αλλά ποτέ δεν το χώνεψα, υπάρχουν φορές που με κατηγορώ που δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω κάτι, αλλά η ανακοπή στην μεταφορά της για το νοσοκομείο ήταν μοιραία. Στο νεκροταφείο ενώ πηγαίνω, δεν μπορώ να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι είναι εκεί μέσα. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω όταν την φίλησα στην εκκλησία κ αυτή η παγωμένη αίσθηση στα χείλη, πάγωσε μέχρι την ανάσα μου, ήταν εκει ξαπλωμένη ακίνητη, τόσο ήρεμο το πρόσωπό της που περίμενα απο στιγμή σε στιγμή να ξυπνήσει. Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω, ούτε πρόκειται. Έχει έρθει ελάχιστες φορές στον ύπνο μου, για να μου δώσει κουράγιο. Θα θελα να ερχοταν πιο συχνά, αλλά νομίζω ότι έρχεται όταν την έχω πραγματικά ανάγκη. 
> Κουράγιο Θεοφανία μου, ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο, μπορεί να μην ξεπεράσουμε ποτέ την απώλεια του προσώπου που ήταν ζωή για εμάς, αλλά θα συνεχίσουμε κάνοντας πράγματα που θα τους έκαναν περήφανους! Συνέχισε έχοντας την δύναμη της αίσθησης ότι είναι παντού, μέσα σου, δίπλα σου, γύρω σου κ είναι μαζί σου κάθε στιγμή! Να είσαι καλά!


Μαρια μου... τοσο δυνατα τα λογια σου...
Εγω στην κηδεια της γιαγιας μου δεν αντεξα καν να παω να την χαιρετησω! Χλωμιασα και λιγο ελειψε να σωριαστω. Πρωτη φορα το ενιωσα αυτο το πραγμα, τα ποδια μου να μην πηγαινουν. Μου εφεραν νερο για να συνελθω... τελικα δεν πλησιασα το φερετρο... με το που βαδιζα προς τα εκει με καταλαμβανε πανικος και λιποθυμια....
Δεν μπορω να το ψυχολογησω αυτο.... γιατι? Γιατι δεν αντεξα να την δω νεκρη?
Πολλες μπορει να ειναι οι απαντησεις, παντως σε νιωθω γατι κι εγω ειχα μια πολυ στενη σχεση με τη γιαγιακα μου... Μολις τωρα, μετα απο καποια χρονια εχω αρχισει να το επεξεργαζομαι καλυτερα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> κι εμεις ευχαριστουμε, για το ανοιγμα...
> εχεις κατι το πολυ ιδιαιτερο οταν \"μιλας\" για τη μαμα σου... νιωθω σαν... να ανοιγεται στα δυο η ψυχη σου εκεινη την ωρα. Σαν να μπαινεις σε μια αλλη ψυχικη διαθεση. Ακομα μολις που το ακουμπας, το κοιτας απ εξω. Κι αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο, που σε παρατηρεις...
> Ετσι οπως εχουμε ολοι τον δικο μας τροπο να ζουμε τη ζωη μας, να σκεφτομαστε, να υπαρχουμε, εχουμε ολοι μας εναν μοναδικο τροπο να νιωθουμε, να αισθανομαστε, να πενθουμε και να τα εκφραζουμε ολα αυτα...
> Σου ευχομαι να βαδισεις τον δικο σου δρομο της απωλειας και να ερθεις σε επαφη με ολα τα κομματια που \"χαθηκαν\" τη στιγμη εκεινη..
> Ειναι δυσκολο αλλα, λυτρωτικο!
> Κι εγω στον ιδιο δρομο ειμαι... ή μαλλον, εχω αρχισει να βαδιζω.



weird..... αυτή η πληγή ειναι σαν αυτές που ενώ δεν τις έχεις ξύσει καθόλου δεν τολμάς να τις ακουμπήσεις, φοβάσαι ότι θα καείς λίγο πριν φτάσεις.
Χαίρομαι που εισαι στο δρόμο, εγώ είμαι πολύ πίσω σου και εύχομαι κάποτε να τον διασχίσω σταματώντας να κάνω το κακομαθημενο παιδί που δεν εννοεί να ωριμάσει και να αντιμετωπίσει κατάματα την αλήθεια.....

----------


## maria...

θεοφανια πρεπει να πενθησεις την μανουλα σου για να μπορεσεις να ξεπερασεις τον χαμο της.κλαψε σκεψου τις καλες στιγμες σας το τι εχασες χανοντας της.προκαλεσε τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

μαρία.....είναι πολύ εύκολο στη θεωρία, στην πράξη υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Κάποτε έδινα και εγώ συμβουλές σε μια φίλη μου που είχε χάσει τη μητερα της. Όταν μου συνεβη εμένα....πραγματικά....είδα πως ζούσα σε άλλο κόσμο......

----------


## maria...

εχεις δικιο αν δεν εχει περασει καπια αυτα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει πως νιωθεις αλλα πυστευω αν το παρεις σιγα σιγα αποφαση οτι εφυγε κιας ηταν πολυ νεα.αν σε εβλεπε απο καπου θα ηθελε να εισαι ευτιχησμενη σιγουρα.η μανα μ με τον χρονο το ξεπερασε και με κλαμα.στην αρχη δεν μπορουσε να κλαψει κα8ολου και δεν της εκανε καλο.οσο για μενα ο θανατος της γιαγιας μ ηταν οτι χειροτερο μ ειχε συμβει ειχα πα8ει τρομερο σοκ και απο τοτε αρχισα να εχω φοβιες στο σκοταδι και σε πολα αλλα.την λατρευα.κουραγιο ...και ξερω ο πατερας φευγει τον ξχνας αλλα η μανα.....δεν μπορει να την αντικαταστησει τπτ και τρομαρα μου οταν χασω την δικια μου.δεν 8ελω να το σκευτωμαι.δεν μπορω να φανταστω την ζωη μ χωρις αυτην,,,,,

----------


## anwnimi

Μερικές φορές σε μερικούς ανθρώπους το συναίσθημα είναι τόσο τρομερό που εμείς οι ίδιοι υποσυνείδητα το μπλοκάρουμε για να προστατευτούμε προσωρινά από την έντασή του... 
το ίδιο είχα πάθει κι εγώ αρχικά. Αφού έκανα σκέψεις του τύπου εγώ είμαι ικανή και να αρχίσω να γελάω με τόση παγωμάρα που νιώθω...Άλλο περιστατικό είναι όταν μια φίλη με είχε πάρει τηλέφωνο να με συλλυπηθεί την ίδια μέρα και με ρώτησε τι κάνω...της λέω αόριστα καλά...και μου λέει σ\'ακούω ήρεμη...έχεις πάρει ηρεμιστικά έτσι; 

Αυτή είναι η φάση της άρνησης. Είναι πολύ \"χρήσιμη\" ώστε να μπορέσει να προστατευτεί ο άνθρωπος από ένα τεράστιο συναίσθημα πόνου... Όμως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να υποχωρήσει...Ίσως ο ίδιος΄ο άνθρωπος να μη θέλει κατά βάθος να υποχωρήσει η φάση αυτή γιατί φοβάται την ένταση του συναισθήματος που πρόκειται να βιώσει...Από την άλλη τον τυραννά αυτή η άρνηση...

Θεοφανία μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο και το καταλαβαίνω...Όμως μόνο \"καλό\" θα σου κάνει να απελευθερώσεις κάποια στιγμή τον πόνο σου...αν κάνεις αργά και σταθερά βήματα με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού για να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη...κι εδώ μπορείς να εκφράζεσαι...άλλωστε υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν βιώσει τον πόνο της απώλειας, την άρνησή του και την αποδοχή του... Γιατί έξω δύσκολα συναντάς ανθρώπους που αντέχουν τέτοια θέματα. Υπάρχει μεγάλη άρνηση στο να συζητήσει κανείς το θέμα του θανάτου αν δεν το έχει βιώσει. Κι όμως είναι το πιο σίγουρο γεγονός της ζωής μας.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> κι εμεις ευχαριστουμε, για το ανοιγμα...
> εχεις κατι το πολυ ιδιαιτερο οταν \"μιλας\" για τη μαμα σου... νιωθω σαν... να ανοιγεται στα δυο η ψυχη σου εκεινη την ωρα. Σαν να μπαινεις σε μια αλλη ψυχικη διαθεση. Ακομα μολις που το ακουμπας, το κοιτας απ εξω. Κι αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο, που σε παρατηρεις...
> Ετσι οπως εχουμε ολοι τον δικο μας τροπο να ζουμε τη ζωη μας, να σκεφτομαστε, να υπαρχουμε, εχουμε ολοι μας εναν μοναδικο τροπο να νιωθουμε, να αισθανομαστε, να πενθουμε και να τα εκφραζουμε ολα αυτα...
> ...


Ενα βραδυ, οταν ξεκιναγα τις συνεδριες ξυπνησα και με ελουζε κρυος ιδρωτας! κατι ειχε σκαλιχτει μεσα μου απειροελαχιστα μεν αλλα εκανε τρομαχτικες δονησεις.
Το θεμα της απωλειας, το ειχα ντυσει μεμια παιδικη στολη, το ειχα δεσει και κλεισει σε ενα μπαουλακι χρωματιστο σε μιαν ακρουλα του μυαλου και της ψυχης μου.
Νομιζω οτι τοτε ηταν που η θεραπευτρια μου απλα κοιταξε το μπαουλακι, και με εκανε και μενα να το δω!
Τα δακρυα ετρεχαν ασταματητα και δεν μπορουσα να εντοπισω την πηγη τους μεσα μου. Ενιωθα σαν να εχει ξεπηδησει κατι αγριο κι απροβλεπτο στην επιφανεια και κατευθυνθηκα σαν υπνωτισμενη στο μπαλκονι..
Τοτε η περιεργη αισθηση πηρε τη μορφη εικονας. Ηταν ενα χασμα, ενα χαωδες κενο που ξεκιναγε σαν αποτομος γκρεμος. Σκετος τρομος. \"Αυριο θα της μιλησω! Τι χαραδρα ειναι αυτη που αντικρυσα μεσα μου! Δεν της επιτρεπω να αγγιζει το θεμα της μαμας, ειναι πολυ, πολυ για μενα! Δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα, θα με τρελλανει...\" Ηταν οι σκεψεις μου κι ο θυμος εβραζε μεσα μου.
Αυτο ηταν τοπρωτο σκιρτημα. Η πρωτη μου αληθινη επαφη με την απωλεια, και εκαιγε...
Απο εκει και περα πηρε πολυ χρονο και λεπτοτητα στον χειρισμο απο τη μερια της θεραπευτριας μου για να φτασουμε στο σημερα.
Θεοφανια μου
δωσε μια αγκαλια σε αυτο το κακομαθημενο παιδι και μην το μαλλωνεις! Θελει το χρονο και τα χαδια του.... και ειδικα τα τελευταια δυο χρονια, θελει και τη μητερα του... απεγνωσμενα.
Μην εισαι αυστηρη, μεσα του βαθια ποναει και φοβαται μην καει απο τον πονο και τον τρομο του.
Με το μαλακο :Smile: .. Μην εισαι αυστηρη με εσενα, δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθεις ενοχη. Το πενθος σου ειναι μια υποθεση καθαρα προσωπικη, γιατι να εχεις ενοχες?
Κουραγιο, θα τον βρεις τον δρομο...

----------


## κοντεσακι

θεοφανια βγαλε αυτο που εχεισ μεσα σου.κλαψε,ξεσπασε,μην το κρατασ.η μητερα μου πριν 24 χρονια εχασε τον μοναδικο αδερφο τησ 30 χρονων.μοναδικο στηριγμα οι γονεισ τησ και η οικογενεια τησ.πριν ενα χρονο εχασε την μητερα τησ.καταλαβαινεισ ποσο δυσκολο ηταν ολο αυτο.πονουσε διπλα.αν και μεγαλη στην ηλικια η γιαγια, ο πονοσ που ενιωθε ηταν αβασταχτοσ.ενιωθα οτι θα την χασω, οτι θα παθει καταθλιψη.την αφησαμε ομωσ να την πενθησει, να κλαψει, να το βγαλει ολο αυτο που ενιωθε.πλεον που εχει ηρεμησει λιγο (ποτε δεν την λησμονει ομωσ,παντα την αναπωλει,την σκεφτεται,κλαιει) τησ λεω πωσ η γιαγια το μονο που θελει ειναι να μασ βλεπει ευτυχισμενουσ.και ετσι ειναι,ηρθε στα ονειρα μου και μου ειπε μην κλαιτε για μενα ειμαι καλα........ετσι και η μαμα σου κουκλα μου θελει να σε βλεπει ευτυχισμενη και χαρουμενη, να φτιαχνεισ την ζωη σου.μπορει να μην τουσ βλεπουμε αλλα ζουνε, υπαρχουν και το μονο που θελουν ειναι να βλεπουν την ευτυχια στα προσωπα μασ.
ζησε με την αναμνηση τησ...η μητερα μου στεναχωριεται γιατι οταν εγινε ολο αυτο με τον αδερφο τησ ειμασταν μικρα, και δεν μασ μεγαλωσε οπωσ θα ηθελε.εννοω οτι η στεναχωρια και το πενθοσ τησ στερισαν στιγμεσ με την οικογενεια τησ.
μην κανεισ το ιδιο στο εαυτο σου.συνεχισε να ζησεισ,δεν σημαινει οτι την ξεχνασ.κρατησε την μεσα σου σαν κατι μοναδικο και προχωρα με αυτο....
να εισαι καλα............

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κοριτσάκια μου πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα λόγια.....

Κοντεσάκι, η μαμά μου ένα χρόνο πριν φύγει έχασε τον μπαμπά της. Πιστεύω πως όλη αυτή η στεναχώρια την έσπρωξε άλλο ένα βήμα για να φύγει. Τον πένθησε όσο δεν έχω δει άνθρωπο να το κάνει και φαντάσου ότι ο παππούς ήταν 80 χρονών.
Εκεί σκέφτομαι, γιατί εγώ να μη μπορω να την πενθήσω έτσι; Δεν ξέρω, δεν αντέχω. 
Ίσως υπερεκτίμισε τις δυνάμεις της. Εγώ είμαι τελείως διαφορετική. Δεν αντέχω ούτε να το σκεφτώ.

weird.....το παιδί ειναι πολύ κακομαθημένο και αδύναμο, δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι γκρεμίστηκε ένας από τους τοίχους, (ίσως ο πιο σημαντικός), που του παρείχε αυτή τη συναισθηματική ασφάλεια που δύσκολα θα ξαναχτίσει γύρω του.

Εχτές είχε έρθει στο εξωτικό εξοχικό ο αδελφός μου και μας έλεγε μια ιστορία για μια υπάλληλο του. Είναι 19 χρονών και πριν δέκα χρόνια η μαμά της έφυγε για Γερμανία. Από τότε δεν ξαναμίλησε μαζί της και περιμένει κάποια στιγμή ν τη βρει. Ζει με αυτή την ελπίδα.
Ο αδελφός μου έμαθε από τη θεία της πως η μαμά της έχει πεθάνει και δεν το έχουν πει στο κοριτσάκι ακόμη.
Τρελλάθηκα με αυτή την ιστορία. Λέω, εδώ άλλα παιδιά δεν έζησαν τη μαμά τους ούτε στο ελάχιστο σε σχέση με μένα και γω ολόκληρη γαιδούρα το έχω κάνει θρίλερ να το αποδεχτώ....
Αυτά.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εκεί σκέφτομαι, γιατί εγώ να μη μπορω να την πενθήσω έτσι; Δεν ξέρω, δεν αντέχω. 
> 
> weird.....το παιδί ειναι πολύ κακομαθημένο και αδύναμο, Τρελλάθηκα με αυτή την ιστορία. Λέω, εδώ άλλα παιδιά δεν έζησαν τη μαμά τους ούτε στο ελάχιστο σε σχέση με μένα και γω ολόκληρη γαιδούρα το έχω κάνει θρίλερ να το αποδεχτώ....
> Αυτά.


Θεοφανία μου, σε όλα αυτά που γράφεις ακούω ένα συνεχές \"κατηγορώ\". 
Λες \"γιατί εγώ να μη μπορω να την πενθήσω έτσι;\" Θα έπρεπε να μπορούσες? 
Μετά λες οτι είσαι κακομαθημένη, οτι είσαι αδύναμη.
Και μετά επιμένεις \"Εγω ολόκληρη γαιδούρα το έχω κάνει θρίλερ να το αποδεχτώ.\" Θα \'πρεπε να το είχες αποδεχτεί? 
Μοιάζει σαν να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για το πως αντιμετωπίζεις την απώλεια της μητέρας σου. 
Εκτός αν δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά και δεν γράφεις κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φοίβη μου.....καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Από τη μια σκέφτομαι έτσι, από την άλλη λέω, μόνο χειρότερα υπάρχουν?
Υπάρχουν και καλύτερα. Η γιαγιά μου ας πούμε, η μητέρα της, ζει. Γιατί να μην έφτανε και η μαμά μου τόσο μακριά και να χαθεί τόσο νέα; 
Φαύλος κύκλος και στη μέση εγώ....

----------


## Φοίβη

Απο τη μια σκέφτεσαι τα χειρότερα και απο την άλλη σκέφτεσαι τα καλύτερα και σε πιάνει το παράπονο...Κι έτσι έχεις κολλήσει στη μέση και δεν μπορείς να προχωρήσεις. 
Σκέφτεσαι τα καλύτερα και τα χειρότερα αλλά, νομίζω, οτι δεν σκέφτεσαι άυτό που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή, αυτό που εσύ αντιμετωπίζεις, εδώ και τώρα.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Τρελλάθηκα με αυτή την ιστορία. Λέω, εδώ άλλα παιδιά δεν έζησαν τη μαμά τους ούτε στο ελάχιστο σε σχέση με μένα και γω ολόκληρη γαιδούρα το έχω κάνει θρίλερ να το αποδεχτώ....
> * Όχι, μη το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου! Κάθε μάνα, κάθε πατέρας, όσο χρονών και να είναι, όποτε κι αν τους χάνει κάποιος, αφήνουν πίσω το παιδί τους, μικρό, ενήλικα ή μεσήλικα, ακόμα και ηλικιωμένο... Και το παιδί τους είναι ελεύθερο να πονέσει και να το εκφράσει. Δεν πρέπει να νιώθει ενοχές του στυλ είμαι πια μεγάλος για τέτοια συναισθήματα ή υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα γι\'αυτό θα πρέπει να το θάψω μέσα μου και δεν έχω το δικαίωμα ή είμαι αχάριστος αν το εκφράσω...
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς όταν με έβλεπαν πολύ χάλια ακόμα και δικοί μου άνθρωποι μου λέγαν λόγια παρηγοριάς του στυλ \"έλα πως κάνεις έτσι, στο κάτω κάτω δεν είσαι και τόσο μικρή!\" επί λέξει. Αυτό με θύμωνε πάρα πολύ γιατί για μένα είχε σημασία το πρόσωπο που έχασα και όχι η ηλικία του/μου. Αν το ακούσω κάποιον να το λέει ακόμα και για έναν παππούλη αρκετά ηλικιωμένο γίνομαι έξαλλη. Όχι πως δεν είναι τρομερότερο το χτύπημα όταν κάποιος είναι νέος, αδιαμφισβήτητο! Αλλά δεν πρέπει να απαξιωνεις τον πόνο του άλλου που έχασε κάποιον αγαπημένο του με τέτοιο ύφος ακόμα και με αυτή τη δικαιολογία. 
> 
> Το \"υπάρχουν και χειρότερα, ας μην είμαι αχάριστος/η\" ταιριάζει αλλού Θεοφανία μου, όταν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να βγει από τον κύκλο του πόνου. Μην τα μπερδεύεις και ρίχνεις κατηγορίες στον εαυτό σου που δεν τις αξίζεις. Έχεις το δικαίωμα να εκφράσεις αυτό που νιώθεις για τη μανούλα σου που έχασες όσο και να είσαι, γιατί ήταν ένας πολύ αγαπημένος σου άνθρωπος.* 
> 
> ...

----------


## mstrouf

Θεοφανία μου, δεν είσαι ούτε κακομαθημένη, ούτε αδύναμη, είσαι ένας άνθρωπος γεμάτος αισθήματα που τα κρατάς σε απόσταση για να μπορείς να διατηρείσαι καλά. δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση των συναισθημάτων της απώλειας κ καθένας την βιώνει διαφορετικά κ ανάλογα των συνθηκών γύρω του. 
anwnimi είναι φοβερό αυτό που γράφεις

----------


## anwnimi

Μαρία μου σ\'ευχαριστώ αλλά έτσι το ένιωσα γι\'αυτό. Αν δεν είχα βιώσει κι εγώ τέτοια γεγονότα δε θα ήξερα πραγματικά τι να πω...

----------


## maria...

κοριτσια οτι κιαν της λεμε μονο η θεοφανια ξερει και ποναει τον χαμο της μανουλας της.δεν μπορυμε να καταλαβουμε απολυτα πως νιω8ει.ηταν νεα κιολας.τωρα επρεπε να δει εγγονακια να παζει μαζι τους προλαβε να δει θεοφανια?κλαψε για ολα οσα δεν προλαβε να ζησει κλαψε αλιως σιγα σιγα θα μαραζωσεις.το χειροτερο ειναι να χανεις παιδι πυστευω.οχι οτι ειναι λιγο που εχασες την μανουλα σου.η μανα μ εκλαιγε συνεχια γιατι δεν προλαβε να της πει ποσο την αγαπουσε.

----------


## mstrouf

ναι καταλαβαίνω anwnimi, απορώ που βρίσκεις τη δύναμη κ τα λόγια κ το εκφράζεις, εμένα με πιασε φοβερή θλίψη την τελευταία φορά που γραψα εδω, γιατί ο πόνος πολλές φορές μας κανει διαφορετικούς, ανακαλύπτοντας μια άλλη πτυχή του εαυτού μας. εμένα μου λέγανε \"ελα μην κάνεις έτσι σκέψου κ την μάνα σου, ποιος θα την στηρίξει;\" σαν να μην είχα το δικαίωμα, πως να το πω να κλάψω, σαν να έπαιρνες ένα ρόλο για τους άλλους οτι είσαι δυνατός κ ύστερα κλεινόμουνα κ κατέβαζα τα μπουκάλια με το ουισκι.
πάντως Θεοφανία μου, μέσα σου θα νιώσεις πότε θα είσαι έτοιμη, μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου κ σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή, όταν κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα, πέρα απο την αναγνώριση, που βλέπεις ήδη τον εαυτό σου πως αντιδρά, σίγουρα θα επιλέξεις ότι είναι καλύτερο για σένα κ ότι σου ταιριάζει σαν πιο σωστο. θέλει χρόνο.. όσο πάρει..
τι μιλάω κ γω τώρα πες, μετα απο τόσο σπρώξιμο, δειλά δειλά εμφανίζομαι..
κουράγιο, εσύ ξερεις τι είναι το καλύτερο για σένα!

----------


## Empneustns

διαβασα αρκετα ατομα για τον πονο που νοιωθουν απο το χαμο ενος κοντινου ατομου.Να προτεινω ενα διαφορετικο τροπο σκεψης?Αν εισασταν η μανα και φευγατε απο αυτο τον κοσμο πως θα νοιωθατε αν βλεπατε το παιδι σας να βασανιζεται ετσι.Δεν θα θελατε να ειναι ευτυχισμενο?Ναι,φυγατε απο αυτο τον κοσμο αλλα δεν ηταν στο χερι σας,στεναχωριεστε που το αφησατε μονο χωρις να μπορειτε να δωσετε πλεον την αγαπη σας αλλα αυτα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη.Τι θα μπορουσατε να πειτε στο παιδι σας για να παψει να ειναι δυστηχησμενο?νοιωθει μονο του,νοιωθει πως το στηριγμα του εφυγε και δεν μπορειτε να του ξαναδωσετε αυτη την αισθηση σιγουριας και θαλπωρης.Πως θα μπορουσατε να το κανετε να καταλαβει πως πλεον πρεπει να συνεχισει μονο του,οσο δυσκολο και να ειναι αυτο.Να παψει να νοιωθει ενοχο οταν δεν σας σκεφτεται η οταν νοιωθει καποια χαρα.Μηπως θα επρεπε να το μεγαλωσετε διαφορετικα?Να μη το κανετε να δεθει τοσο μαζι σας?Αυτες τις απαντησεις πρεπει να δωσετε στον εαυτο σας.Και αν ειναι δυσκολο να το κανετε για σας,καντε το για την μητερα σας,για να ειναι χαρουμενη.καντε οτι μπορειτε για να ειναι χαρουμενη,καντε το για αυτην.Ειμαι λιγο σκληρος το ξερω,αλλα παντα προσπαθω να βλεπω την ζωη καταματα,οσο μπορω τουλαχιστον και εχει πολλες ασχημιες η ατιμη.αλλοτε μπορουμε να τις αντιμετωπισουμε και αλλοτε δυσκολευομαστε.Αρκει να μην το βαζουμε κατω,βλεπουμε παντα μπροστα,παντα μπροστα.Συγνωμη αν σε δυσκολευω θεοφανεια,αν νομιζεις πως ειμαι πολυ σκληρος μπορεις να μου το πεις,δεν θα το παρω στραβα  :Smile:  .
\"τι ειπε το σπιρτο στη οδοντογλυφιδα
-καιγομαι για σενα
\"τι απαντησε η οδοντογλυφιδα στο σπιρτο\"
-αντε βρε κεφαλα

----------


## anwnimi

Μαρία, δεν ξέρω επειδή από τότε που έχασα το μπαμπά μου το έβγαλα με κάθε προσπάθεια από μέσα μου νιώθω πιο ελεύθερα να το εκφράσω...Όχι πως στην καθημερινή μου ζωή μου είναι τόσο εύκολο ή ότι δε με ρίχνει...Ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο σκέφτομαι πάρα πολλές αναμνήσεις συνεχώς που μου φέρνουν δάκρυα πολλά...

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λες Εμπνευστή...
Ένα μόνο θα προσθέσω. Νομίζω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που βιώνει την απώλεια ίσως αν βεβιασμένα - είτε παρακινημένος από τους άλλους είτε από τον εαυτό του - περάσει κατευθείαν στο τελευταίο στάδιο του πένθους που περιγράφεις θα έχει ένα μικρό σημαδάκι στην ψυχούλα του που δε θα τον κάνει να νιώθει και τόσο γιατρεμένος από τον πόνο της απώλειας...

(Στάδια: Άρνηση, Θυμός, Διαπραγμάτευση, Κατάθλιψη, Αποδοχή)

----------


## Empneustns

θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου ανωνυμη ....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> διαβασα αρκετα ατομα για τον πονο που νοιωθουν απο το χαμο ενος κοντινου ατομου.Να προτεινω ενα διαφορετικο τροπο σκεψης?Αν εισασταν η μανα και φευγατε απο αυτο τον κοσμο πως θα νοιωθατε αν βλεπατε το παιδι σας να βασανιζεται ετσι.Δεν θα θελατε να ειναι ευτυχισμενο?Ναι,φυγατε απο αυτο τον κοσμο αλλα δεν ηταν στο χερι σας,στεναχωριεστε που το αφησατε μονο χωρις να μπορειτε να δωσετε πλεον την αγαπη σας αλλα αυτα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη.Τι θα μπορουσατε να πειτε στο παιδι σας ....


μα που τις βρισκετε ολες αυτες τις βεβαιοτητες!!!!!
απορω αλλα και σας θαυμαζω ειλικρινα....
οτι μας βλεπουν \"μετα\"...οτι κανουν σκεψεις, εχουν επιθυμιες, μας στελνουν μηνυματα, επικοινωνουν η μας κατευθυνουν....
απορω τι σας βγαζει απ το μυαΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ και πειθεστε για το αγνωστο...
το προφανες....οτι ολα αρχιζουν και τελειωνουν εδω, μπορει να τελειωνουν με ηρεμια η οχι με χρεη ηοχι, με ανοιχτους λογαριασμους (συνηθως) η οχι, αλλα τελειωνουν..
αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ανακουφιστικο να ειναι τα πραγματα οπως τα πιστευετε και σας ζηλευω γι αυτο, ειλικρινα, αλλα για να καταλαβω....το ανακουφιστικο ειναι και το αληθινο?
οτι μας βολευει ειναι η αποδειξη οτι ειναι αληθινο?&gt;

ζηστε οτι εχετε ακομα οπως μπορειτε καλυτερα γιατι αν ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα ,μπορει να μεινετε στην αναμονη....

----------


## anwnimi

Remedy, είτε υπάρχει κάτι πέρα από εδώ είτε όχι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δε χρειάζεται να αναβάλλουμε τίποτα ή να φοβόμαστε να ζήσουμε κάτι σκεφτόμενοι το τι υπάρχει πέρα από εδώ...

Το θέμα όμως που λέει ο εμπνευστής κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι τελείως διαφορετικό. Έχει σχέση με την αίσθηση που έχει κάποιος όταν χάνει ένα αγαπημένο του πρόσωπο. *Αν* τον/την έβλεπε, όπως λέει και ο εμπνευστής. 

Επίσης ένα άλλο θέμα. 
\"απορω τι σας βγαζει απ το μυαΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ και πειθεστε για το αγνωστο...\"

Ποιο είναι το προφανές; Υπάρχουν αποδείξεις γι\'αυτό; Απ\'ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ούτε για το \"προφανές\" ούτε και για ότι υποστηρίζει η κάθε θρησκεία.
Αν με ρωτήσεις προσωπικά δε ξέρω να απαντήσω που πιστεύω πιο πολύ, στο \"προφανές\" ή στο \"άγνωστο\". Οπότε δε σου απαντάω ως οπαδός καμίας πεποίθησης. Απλά αυτό που νιώθω είναι ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος να πλάσει για τον ευατό του τη δική του πίστη, που μπορεί να είναι είτε μηδενιστική είτε εντελώς διαφορετική. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για καμία παντελώς πεποίθηση δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι ο άλλος που έχει διαφορετική πεποίθηση είναι λάθος ή αφελής ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Και ναι, η πίστη (μηδενιστική ή μη) είναι ίσως ότι βολεύει τον καθένα, αφού δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για τίποτα. 
Και η μηδενιστική νομίζεις ότι δε βολεύει;

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> .......Ποιο είναι το προφανές; Υπάρχουν αποδείξεις γι\'αυτό; Απ\'ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ούτε για το \"προφανές\" ούτε και για ότι υποστηρίζει η κάθε θρησκεία.
> Αν με ρωτήσεις προσωπικά δε ξέρω να απαντήσω που πιστεύω πιο πολύ, στο \"προφανές\" ή στο \"άγνωστο\". Οπότε δε σου απαντάω ως οπαδός καμίας πεποίθησης. Απλά αυτό που νιώθω είναι ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος να πλάσει για τον ευατό του τη δική του πίστη, που μπορεί να είναι είτε μηδενιστική είτε εντελώς διαφορετική. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για καμία παντελώς πεποίθηση δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι ο άλλος που έχει διαφορετική πεποίθηση είναι λάθος ή αφελής ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Και ναι, η πίστη (μηδενιστική ή μη) είναι ίσως ότι βολεύει τον καθένα, αφού δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για τίποτα. 
> Και η μηδενιστική νομίζεις ότι δε βολεύει;


εγω δεν μιλησα για δικαιωματα...
φυσικα και ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να πιστευει σε οτι θελει.
αντιθετως οχι μονο εχει δικαιωμα να το πιστευει αλλα δηλωσα οτι τον ζηλευω! και δεν ειρωνευομαι.πραγματικα το ζηλευω αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν μπορω να μη δω, οτι βρισκω εξαιρετικα βολικο το να μη τελειωνει εδω και να φανταζομαστε οτι οσα δεν καταφεραμε , οσα δεν ζησαμε θα εχουμε την ευκαιρια να τα συνεχισουμε κι οτι κανεις δεν χανεται γιατι θα τον ξαναβρουμε...τι πιο βολικο και ανακουφιστικο απο αυτο?????....

και ΟΧΙ δεν ειναι βολικη η μηδενιστικη οπτικη...καθολου μαλιστα....και στο λεω εγω που την ασπαζομαι οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα βασανιστικη...για πες εσυ που εχεις αντιθετη αποψη σε τι ειναι βολικη ....να το δεχτω οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι βολικο για κανεναν σφαγεα που θεωρει οτι δεν θα εχουν ποτε συνεπειες οι πραξεις του αρκει να μη συλληφθει...αλλα δεν ειναι η περιπτωση μου, ξερεις....

οσο για το ποσο προφανες ειναι το προφανες και αν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις, θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετα προφανες...υπαρχουν πολλες ενδειξεις και αποδειξεις οταν υφισταται οτι ειναι γνωστο ως \"ζωη\" ...διεργασιες ειτε απλα αντιληπτες ειτε με ανιχνευτες αντιληπτες....ολα αυτα σταματουν με το τελος της ζωης..σταματουν αποδεδειγμενα....το αν υπαρχει κατι αλλο απο αυτες κι αν κατι απο αυτα που δεν ειναι ανιχνευσιμα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει ειναι το αγνωστο και το απολυτως αναποδεικτο...

----------


## Empneustns

Remedy ισως βολικο για ορισμενους ειναι να τελειωνουν ολα εδω,το βολικο ειναι διαφορετικο για τον καθενα αλλα 
1)ο καθενας εχει τα πιστευω του αναλογα με το τι νοιωθει οποτε δεν υπαρχει νοημα να κανουμε μια τετοια αναλυση εδω,
2)δεν νομιζω πως ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας αυτη τη στιγμη.

Αν θελεις να κανουμε καποια συζητηση υπαρξιακου περιεχομενου σε ενα αλλο τοπικ ευχαριστως

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> .......
> οσο για το ποσο προφανες ειναι το προφανες και αν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις, θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετα προφανες...υπαρχουν πολλες ενδειξεις και αποδειξεις οταν υφισταται οτι ειναι γνωστο ως \"ζωη\" ...διεργασιες ειτε απλα αντιληπτες ειτε με ανιχνευτες αντιληπτες....ολα αυτα σταματουν με το τελος της ζωης..σταματουν αποδεδειγμενα....το αν υπαρχει κατι αλλο απο αυτες κι αν κατι απο αυτα που δεν ειναι ανιχνευσιμα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει ειναι το αγνωστο και το απολυτως αναποδεικτο...


Ο Ουμπέρτο Εκο πάντως είχε όχι μία αλλά εφτά αποδείξεις ότι υπάρχει Θεός (και κατεπέκταση μεταθανάτια ζωή αλλά η μικρότητα του εγκεφάλου μου αδυνατεί να θυμηθεί έστω και μία από αυτές. Πάντως νομίζω ήταν στο δεύτερο ελάχιστο ημερολόγιο)
Η δική μου λογική πάντως λέει πως το προφανές είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει προφανές μιας και δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ούτε για το αν υπάρχει ζωή (ζωή με διάφορες εκφάνσεις) μετά θάνατον ούτεν για το αν δεν υπάρχει.
Κάτι σαν την κβαντομηχανική και τις πιθανότητες. Και αφού δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί ως απόλυτη κάποια πιθανότητα τότε όλες μπορούν να συμβούν.
Δεχόμενος λοιπόν ότι μπορεί και να υπάρχει, μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει έχω καλυμένα τα .. οπίσθιά μου..... προσπαθώντας να συμπεριφέρομαι σε αυτή την ζωή που ζώ σύμφωνα με την ανωτέρο παραδοχή.....
Και στην τελική το ίδιο είναι. Γιατί και να υπάρχει θέλω να έχω εξασφαλίσει μία \"καλή θέση\" οπότε αναλόγως κινούμαι τώρα. Και να μην υπάρχει πάλι οι τωρινές μου κινήσεις κατευθύνονται από το τωρινό μου συμφέρον (το οποίο μακροπρόθεσμα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει εις βάρος άλλων)

Κλείνω την παρένθεσή μου στην κουβέντα σας λέγοντας ότι ναι δεν έχω υπογράψει και κανά συμβόλαιο ότι μόλις πεθάνω ξεκινάει κάτι άλλο... αλλά δεν έχω ούτε κανά λόγο να μην πιστεύω ότι όντως ξεκινάει κάτι άλλο.

ΥΓ άγνωστο και απολύτως αναπόδεικτο ήταν πριν μερικά χρονάκια το ότι η Γη γύριζε γύρω από τον ήλιο και δεν ήταν το κέντρο του σύμπαντος, αλλά αυτό το άγνωστο και το αναπόδεικτο δεν σήμαιναν και ότι είχε λάθος όποιος πίστευε ότι η Γη γυρίζει γύρω από τον Ηλιο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά, καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για τις αναλύσεις σας, είναι φοβερά βοηθητικές για μένα σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Δεν απαντώ, όχι γιατί δεν έχω τι να πω, αλλά είμαι στο χωριό της μαμάς μου, (με τη μαμά της), και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δίνω αγώνα για να επιβιώσω. Όταν γυρίσω θελω πάρα πολύ να τα συζητήσουμε όλα αυτά......

----------


## mstrouf

κράτα γερά Θεοφανία μου...
για μενα είναι πολύ δύσκολο κ να πάω επίσκεψη ύστερα απο τόσα χρόνια, αλλά ορισμένα πρέπει να γίνονται

----------


## Empneustns

θεοφανια να ξερεις πως παρολο που δεν γνωριζομαστε,ειμαστε νοερα μαζι σου και συμπασχουμε.Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να σε βοηθησουμε παραπανω

----------


## Remedy

just me
ημουν πολυ προσεκτικη στις εκφρασεις μου.
ειπα οτι οι αποψεις μου προερχονται απο \"οτι μας ειναι γνωστο ως ζωη\"... αυτο σημαινει με τα μεχρι σημερα δεδομενα....για τα αυριανα, υποθεσεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε ουτε και βγαζουν πουθενα κατα τη γνωμη μου, διοτι μπορει να εχουμε ηδη ανακαλυψει οτι θα μπορουσε να μας φωτισει απο τον \"φυσικο κοσμο\" η μπορει και να ειμαστε ακομα πολυ μακρια...
γι αυτο και τα ερωτηματα περι του ΑΝ και ΙΣΩΣ μου φαινονται εντελως ματαια...
και για να συνοψισω,οπως εχει πει και ο συγχρονος πνευματωδης σοφος Woody Allen, το ερωτημα ειναι εαν υπαρχει ζωη πριν τον θανατο......

----------


## anwnimi

Μετακίνησα τη συνομιλία μας σε ξεχωριστό τόπικ, αν συμφωνείτε ελάτε εκεί.

----------


## weird

Θεοφανια ...
τι δυσκολο, να σε κατατρεχουν τα δικα σου και να βιωνεις και τα; συναισθηματα της γιαγιας σου.
Ειμαστε εδω να τα ακουσουμε, ολα.
Κουραγιο!

----------

